# What to add in my tank?



## informravi (Dec 4, 2014)

I recently bought a 75 gallon tank, and started adding fishes slowly after completing the fishless cycle. I have some Pearl and Gold Gouramis (1 1/2 inch size), Clown Loaches (1 inch size), and Cardinal Tetras. They all seem to get along well, and do not seem aggressive towards each other for now. What else can I add to my tank that would be compatible with these above fishes?. I am looking to add something a bit bigger that would be the main attraction in my tank. I was planning on adding a couple of discus but changed my mind now. I would appreciate some recommendations


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey there. I think that what you've got stocked already is pretty good.

Neon or Cardinal tetras look best in big groups - you don't mention the qtys of each species in your tank but you could easily go 30 -50 tetras depending on how much water changing you care to do and what level your filters are at. 

Clown loaches must be kept in family groups - definitely don't do less than 3 and remember that these fish grow slowly but can get quite big (thick) 

If you want something for the top of the tank, hatchetfish are always nice but not always the most colorful

Good luck


----------



## informravi (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I have 4 gold gouramis (1 1/2 inches), 4 pearl gouramis (1 1/2 inches), 4 clown loaches (1 inch), and 13 cardinal tetras (less than 1/2 inch).

I have a fluval 406 filtration system in place. I plan to change 25% of the water once in 15 days.

Would I be able to add 2 Blue Rams, 2 Roseline Sharks and 2 bristlenose albino plecos. Would they be compatible with the existing fishes in the tank, and not get over-crowded?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the background info - that helps 

I like your stocking mix so far as for your additions I'm not a cichlid or shark guy so you may want to google those for compatibility 

As for the plecos, generally it is one per tank but again this depends on the species as some will be ok together and some won't. 

Sorry I couldn't give more definitive help, but hopefully the forum will jump in !


----------



## informravi (Dec 4, 2014)

Not at all, you have been very helpful


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

informravi said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have 4 gold gouramis (1 1/2 inches), 4 pearl gouramis (1 1/2 inches), 4 clown loaches (1 inch), and 13 cardinal tetras (less than 1/2 inch).
> 
> I have a fluval 406 filtration system in place. I plan to change 25% of the water once in 15 days.
> 
> Would I be able to add 2 Blue Rams, 2 Roseline Sharks and 2 bristlenose albino plecos. Would they be compatible with the existing fishes in the tank, and not get over-crowded?


You already have a lot of fish considering the Gouramis will eventually grow to 4 to 6 inches and the Clown loaches will grow quickly to 4 inches and then slowly to 6 and beyond.

I would add one albino bristlenose pleco to keep the algae under control and maybe some rainbowfish but no more than 4. They're very active fish and keep the tank looking busy.

Remember the more fish you have the more you'll feed and the more waste they'll create and therefore the more water changes and filter maintenance to keep up.

You should increase your water changes to weekly unless you have a lot of plants to keep the nitrates down below 40.
--
Paul


----------



## informravi (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks, I am planning to add plants to the tank very soon. The tank currently has some artificial hollow driftwood decorations, and all the gouramis and loach are in hiding, so the tank looks very empty  

After I posted previously, I did some search and came to the same conclusion to add some rainbow fish and a pleco, and drop the idea of adding roseline sharks.


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

One other suggestion could be the ever present Angelfish or some livebearers, swords or platies.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would say that once the Gold Gouramis get larger your Cardinals will get eaten.
A Bristlenose pleco will keep algae down while they are small but once grown they tend not to control algae. Swordtails would keep things moving in the tank as they can be very active especially at feeding time. I would say choose what you like, if you make a mistake you can sell what you don't want that is a nice part of the hobby.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Be prepared that down the road, those clown loaches can reach an impressive size and will need a tank larger than most people are prepared to manage. They do grow slowly for the first few years but if they survive, they'll become huge- up to sixteen inches long and much deeper in the body to go with that length.

Large size later on is a problem with sharks, and most of the catfish other than Corydoras, Otocinclus and Bristlenose Plecs. But Plecs are really not great algae eaters. Instead, usually I'd suggest snails for that, but I think the clown loaches will eat most snails. 

So you're better off making sure you don't grow algae instead. Don't run the lights too long, have plenty of plants to compete with algae. Dip new plants to make sure they don't bring established algae with them.


----------



## informravi (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys..I have now added 2 bosemani rainbows, 2 millenium rainbows, and a blue-eyed albino bristlenose pleco to the tank. I checked the ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels last night with the test strips, and all are at safe levels. 

From what i read online, plecos need a high fiber diet, so I dropped some blanched zucchini into the tank today. The pleco and loaches feed well on the Tetra pellets and algae wafers, but not even remotely interested in the zucchini. I am planning to get some Hikari frozen brineshrimp and bloodworms tomm.

Where can I find a piece of bogwood in mississauga or brampton for the bristlenose pleco?

I don't have any plants currently in my tank. I am planning to add some marimo moss, java ferns, and dwarf sag, and amazon sword..would they be ideal together? I do not have co2 setup, but do have bright led lighting and plan to get some micro and macro plant fertilizer.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Big Als, in either Brampton or Miss., or Aquatic Kingdom, Dragon discount, Finatics.. all have wood. You just need heavy 'driftwood', most stores carry it.
The plants depend on the light you have. Swords, moss balls & ferns are low light, the sag needs a bit more than low light, I think.. I should check to make sure I'm remembering that correctly.
I even have some chunks of wood in storage I wouldn't mind selling but I'd have to find the darn things !

Edit.. dwarf sag is more a moderate light plant - what lighting do you have ?


----------

